# How do plants affect algae?



## keziahamber (Jul 18, 2010)

I was wondering if plants contribute or cut down on algae? Right now I don't have much algae in my tank. I'm waiting a little before I buy a clown pleco. I already bought the algae wafers for him.:fish10:


----------



## brimac40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Plants compete for the same nutrients that algae needs to grow so if you have a good balance of live plants , they will help reduce algae growth . I used to avoid live plants because I always thought they would be to much trouble and I always had algae problems . I now have a fairly heavily planted set-up and my algae problem is close to nil . I have a little here and there but not enough to worry about . I like a little algae anyways as it makes the tank look more natural and not so sterile .


----------

